# lackfarbe beim auto ändern?



## tadlos (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, an meinem Auto ein paar Fakes ranzufaken ..

Leider bin ich schon bei der Lackfarbenänderung stecken geblieben..

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich von grau/schwarz auf schwarz metallic komme?
Ich habe das schon mit der Helligkeit/kontrast oder Farbbalance versucht,

Aber leider kein richtig schönes Ergebnis bekommen :-(...



Kann mir da einer helfen?



Gruss Stefan


----------



## da_Dj (5. August 2006)

Zuerst würde ich eine (Füll-)Ebene machen, in der du den Part den du neu lackieren möchtest desaturierst (also schwarz/weiss) und darüber eine Ebene die mit Schwarz gefüllt ist und als Ebenenmodi z.B. "Überlagern" oder "Weiches Licht" ist auch immer etwas mit Rumprobieren verbunden. Arbeite am besten mit Masken, macht es später einfacher, falls du etwas ändern möchtest.

Hatte gestern schon 'n Wagen gemacht, darum war das umlackieren auf schwarz noch eine Sache von ein paar Sekunden, der Großteil der Arbeit ist nur den Bereich auszuwählen.

Wie immer gibt es in Photoshop eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten um ans Ziel zu kommen und das ist meine persönlich am liebsten verwendete.

http://digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm hier findest du auch einige weitere Techniken und etwas detaillierter erklärt.


----------



## tadlos (11. August 2006)

cool danke werde ich nachher oder morgen mal ausprobieren

danke nochmal


----------



## cdpanic (15. August 2006)

Also ich glaub die antwort von da_Dj ist die beste möglichkeit die es gibt!

Aber wenn du dich dann noch genau spielen willst würd ich mit selektiver Farbkorektur herumspielen 

lg
cdpanic


----------

